
Using Vista even the mouse is dangerous (pic) - nickb
http://images.wikia.com/uncyclopedia/images/9/96/Vistaohlord.png
======
wyday
First of all, this picture is doctored; there should be a company name under
"Mouse", or else it would show an "Unidentified Publisher" warning instead.
Also notice how 'Mouse' text isn't rendered with cleartype, while all other
text is. Plus, it's from 'Uncyclopedia'.

Secondly, is Windows bashing what "Hacker News" is going to become? Might as
well rename this site "Digg" and start upvoting "Top ten tips for using
Ubuntu"-type stories.

~~~
pg
Maybe I should add a way to undo votes. I bet a few people would like to.

Or maybe I should just not accept submissions ending in .jpg or .png. Images
are the Nile Perch of social news.

~~~
mhartl
Consider this a vote for "no image submissions allowed".

~~~
dfranke
I don't think the "no images" solution makes sense. Images are just one of
countless kinds of lame submissions; why single them out? I thought the whole
idea of voting and oracles was to be able to avoid that sort of hand-to-hand
combat. Why use a heuristic spam filter when you have a Bayesian one that
works better?

~~~
vlad
Because if a 10-year-old could have come up with the media being submitted,
then it probably shouldn't be submitted here. Having no newsworthiness,
pictures contain boring, rehashed messages, and are dangerious because they
stroke the group's ego with simplistic messages, and dangerious because they
become the preferred submission over time, since they tend to falsely increase
a user's confidence though no knowledge has been transferred, while original,
analytical thought has been stimied.

~~~
dfranke
I completely agree with you, but I don't see how that addresses my point.
Picture submissions suck, but it's a waste of effort to ban them when we
already have a more effective way of dealing with the broader problem of lame
submissions.

~~~
greendestiny
Its a hard and fast rule that kicks in before the submission goes onto the
site. Ways of modifying the effects of voting happen later and are more
subtle.

~~~
vlad
Exactly. Because the "New" page is useful and should stay that way.

~~~
dfranke
The new page as it stands will continue to be useful up to at least one more
order of magnitude in volume, and I don't think PG intends to let the site
grow any more than that.

------
Alex3917
So how do you click cancel if you don't trust the mouse? That's why I always
carry two mice around in my laptop bag, so each one can vouch for the other.

------
cstejerean
This is obviously a joke, people shouldn't take it so seriously. It's great
because it makes a good point. I have a security background so I generally
like it when OS's try to become more secure but annoying the user with
constant warnings doesn't accomplish much in terms of security.

